# Finally...the new Toy



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

What service is all I can say about Tri-City in Centerville.  

Only sales office that even called back about finding us a machine...Trish is a great sales person to work with (she took the picture when they got the machine uncrated) 

It's the 2-up machine we wanted and been look'n at trying to get...has the necessary requirements for ice fish'n Polaris 2009 Trail Touring...electric start, reverse, fan cooled, 550cc, 136" track 1" hacksaw 15" (width I believe). May upgrade the track for next year but will find out real soon.

Picking it up sometime tomorrow afternoon....

:wink: :wink:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

ssssaaaawwweeeeet. You are officially addicted to ice fishing :lol: . That should be a great machine for you. You will love the reverse for loading and un-loading. 

I agree with you on Tri City. They have some of the best service anywhere. They will not screw you on anything. They know their customers are the ones that keep them in business and they treat you like it also. We have bought 4 wheelers there and 3 snowmobiles, and will continue buying all future machines there as well.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay... ya... Im jealous... :? 

Looks like that will be a ton o' fun!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

VERY NICE! You guys have all the fun toys! Good luck on it's virgin snow run! :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Very Nice! Now go buy you a tow rope and a good collapsible shovel. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Very Nice! Now go buy you a tow rope and a good collapsible shovel. You'll be glad you did.


Oh Chaser we're one step ahead of you already have 2 collaspable shovels and a nice 1/2 hemp rope...yep had these items with us on the trip Saturday...but again with great instructions from dubob didn't need them and it was NASTY on PV...

Now I'm working at get'n this little gizmo also

http://www.snobunje.com/

My motto is I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

I'm sure there may come a time we get stuck...but we're not planning plan on it. If it happens oh well!!

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

PLAN ON IT!!! Its part of driving a machine. It just happens. With experience, you'll learn the limitations of your sled, as well as what will get you into and keep you out of trouble. It only takes one 3 hour session of digging to learn a lesson. It will happen. Its only a matter of time!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Chaser said:


> PLAN ON IT!!! Its part of driving a machine. It just happens. With experience, you'll learn the limitations of your sled, as well as what will get you into and keep you out of trouble. It only takes one 3 hour session of digging to learn a lesson. It will happen. Its only a matter of time!


+100000000

Snowmobiling is definately a back breaker if your not real experienced in the deep snow. the weight of the machine isnt so bad lifing & pulling, its the 300 lbs of extra snow in the trans that you also have to move. You will learn VERY quicly to either hate snowmobiling with a passion or love it to death!!!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Chaser and Stevo greatly appreciate the words of wisdom.  

I know there's a chance of get'n stuck and/or the sled not starting...our fears for sure. -)O(- 

We got the sled for mainly one thing and one thing only and that's ice fish'n...we don't plan on climbing any slopes except to get off the ice. We don't plan on taking it in deep powder only what's at the places we fish. 

Think'n Saturday on PV was a great learning experience in the worst possible conditions we'll be exposed to. If we do take it out it'll be on trails for this type of sled...trust me we do error on the side of caution and our limitations come first. Saturday IMHO on PV was our limitations and the sleds. But we didn't get stuck...Thank the one above and dubob!!!!

But with us... we always and mean always prepare for the worst case scenario. Slush on the ice like what we experienced on our first trip tested our limitations...again I can't thank dubob enough for wanting to go with us and making sure we were taken care of. I'm sure without his knowledge and snowmobile experience in slushy conditions we would've gotten stuck. -)O(- 

So only using it will teach us more about the sled...now I'm going to practice using the pull start in case the electric start and/or battery gives up the ghost.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> Chaser and Stevo greatly appreciate the words of wisdom.
> 
> I know there's a chance of get'n stuck and/or the sled not starting...our fears for sure. -)O(-
> 
> ...


Call me cynical, but I swear, when you least expect it, **** falls apart. Another accessory that may serve you well is snowshoes and poles. It could mean the difference between a 6 hour trudge, and a 1 hour jaunt.

I don't mean to make you second guess your decision. Snow machines are my favorite! I love riding them, and call me crazy, but I like digging them out too. Your preparation is probably the best survival tool you have. Always tell people where you are going, and ALWAYS plan for the worst, even if its for just a short ride. Take all of your tools with you all of the time. One other thing-learn how to do basic service on your machine. Practice changing belts and plugs, and learn all the ins and outs. These things have a funny way of goofing up on you when you aren't near civilization.

Have fun! I'm jealous. My wife and I want a pair BAD!!!


----------

